
Big Julie - secondary
https://www.firstthings.com/article/2019/04/big-julie
======
mannykannot
Caesar destroyed the republic by persuading the populares that his interests
would be their salvation.

~~~
cjbenedikt
Sounds eerily familiar

~~~
jjtheblunt
It's the Democratic party line, and that of others too, no?

------
darshanime
Hero worship at its greatest.

